# Stephen Donnelly private member's motion on Mortgage Arrears



## Brendan Burgess (1 May 2015)

I am surprised that this got no publicity. I haven't read it yet, but from his introduction, it will solve all the problems. 

[broken link removed]

https://www.kildarestreet.com/debates/?id=2015-04-28a.390


----------



## jim (2 May 2015)

I just listened to it and I can't understand either why this got no publicity. 

I also would be interested to know why the measures he outlines were not previously implemented considering the were recommended actions. Fair play to Mr Donnelly for bring this to light and for so clearly articulating the benefits these measures would bring about. 

I wonder what is in the way of these measures being implemented Asap?


----------



## Brendan Burgess (5 May 2015)

Brendan Burgess said:


> but from his introduction, it will solve all the problems.



Just in case this is misinterpreted, I don't think he has any solutions to the problem.  Much of his analysis of the issue has been faulty in the past. I will get to reading this at some stage and analyse it. 

It is surprising though that he got no publicity for the ideas. 

Brendan


----------

